# PubMed- Characterization of centrosomal proteins Cep55 and pericentrin in intercellular bridges of mouse testes.



## VSsupport

[TD]Related Articles

*Characterization of centrosomal proteins Cep55 and pericentrin in intercellular bridges of mouse testes.*

J Cell Biochem. 2010 Feb 23;

Authors: Chang YC, Chen YJ, Wu CH, Wu YC, Yen TC, Ouyang P

Centrosomal protein 55 (Cep55), located in the centrosome in interphase cells and recruited to the midbody during cytokinesis, is essential for completion of cell abscission. Northern blot previously showed that a high level of Cep55 is predominantly expressed in the testis. In the present study, we examined the spatial and temporal expression patterns of Cep55 during mouse testis maturation. We found that Cep55, together with pericentrin, another centrosomal protein, were localized to the intercellular bridges (IBs) interconnecting spermatogenic cells in a syncytium. The IBs were elaborated as a double ring structure formed by an inner ring decorated by Cep55 or pericentrin and an outer ring of mitotic kinesin-like protein 1 (MKLP1) in the male germ cell in early postnatal stages and adulthood. In addition, Cep55 and pericentrin were also localized to the acrosome region and flagellum neck and middle piece in elongated spermatids, respectively. These results suggest that Cep55 and pericentrin are required for the stable bridge between germ cells during spermatogenesis and spermiogenesis. J. Cell. Biochem. (c) 2010 Wiley-Liss, Inc.

PMID: 20186884 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

